# Agressive Cockatiel. Attacking my face!



## Shadoe (Sep 26, 2011)

Jo Jo came to us last summer. He flew into our yard and onto my roomates shoulder. After advertizing and checking ads with no results we decided to keep him. All was fine and dandy. He was tame and very nice although we did notice that he would not step up to the left hand of anyone. If you tried with your left hand he would either back away or nip. Right hands were fine.
We bought another cockatiel to keep him company and put their cages side by side. Pearly is 12 months old and just recently become tame and will step up and sit on my shoulder and loves to be petted and talked to. 
We used to be able to let them out together and they would stroll around the room together like an old couple., but recently Jo Jo has begun to peck at Pearly and once climbed on top of her. Because of this I am thinking that his biting is hormonal.
In the last two weeks he has become a tyrant. Even if he is the only one out , he will suddenly decide that he will fly to my shoulder and attack my face or anywhere he can make contact with. These are not just bites these are outright attacks.
Because Pearly is too young to breed, I am at a loss as to what to do??? Do I continue to let him out and just protect myself??? I have tried time outs, and its **** trying to get him back into the cage. Should I move htier cages apart???? Please help me figure this one out????


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Sounds like a hormonal tiel. Grey is aggressive because I think he is going through hormonal stage right now, but its not so bad that I have to discipline him so I hope some else can offer you good advice.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I agree it sounds like he is hormonal. You can give him longer nights, about 12-14 hours of sleep which will hopefully help lower his hormones, it may take a week or two though. Hopefully others have some suggestions for you as well!


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

For some reason, it seems cockatiels love faces. I have scratches on my upper lip to prove that my Misty thinks my face is a landing strip.

Just a little word of encouragement to you: If I were to experience that with my bird, I would brace myself for another attack, but I would talk sweetly to the bird rather than get upset. That would calm the bird really quickly and let him know you're still his friend. He might get really confused if you act upset when it happens, because he's most likely doing something he thinks is a loving act.

I'd just gently grasp him with my hands and cuddle him. Then I'd get him interested in something else, like maybe a millet treat or a toy he likes. And I'd do that each and every time he goes for my face until he quits it.

One other thing: He probably is resisting being put back in the cage because he really wants to be with YOU. Just start playing a song he likes (I play the Andy Griffith theme when I take my birds out of the cage -same song every time). That will give him some predictability and might make him more relaxed. He may be pecking at you because his experience has been that once he's out, he's put back in, so he's nervous.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It does sound hormonal. He may be trying to drive you away so you won't have the opportunity to play with Pearly, because he wants her to be his mate and sees you as a rival for her affections.

The long nights treatment is effective with most cockatiels - that's 12 to 14 hours of uninterrupted darkness every night. It doesn't have to be pitch black but it has to be dark enough to seem like night. It takes about a week for it to make any difference at all, but when the change comes the difference can be very dramatic. You can read about other hormone reduction techniques at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2678

Food bribery might make him feel better about you and/or going back in the cage. Find a treat that he really likes such as millet spray or sunflower seed and hold it in your hand for him to eat. If he's nippy, a long piece of millet spray will keep him at a safe distance from your hand. Only offer the treat to him when he's not biting of course, you don't want to reward biting. Giving him a treat just before or just after you put him back in the cage might make him feel happier about going in.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

He's having a teenage moment , all you can do is ride it out it will get better eventually


----------



## Shadoe (Sep 26, 2011)

But should I put their cages on oppostite sides of the room??? I have begun putting him to bed earlier than usual. Also I cover both cages with the same sheet at night so they can still see each other. Should I cover them with seperate sheets???
He is fine for a little while but then it seems he turns on a switch. He has never been one to sit on your shoulder or stay with you since he flew into our lives but prefers to sit atop her cage since we got her. He gets really ticked off if she is out and he isnt but we are bonding with her and cannot do it with him out for fear of him attacking us.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He's likely to be quieter if you put the cages on the same side of the room. Putting them further apart won't make him stop wanting her, it'll just annoy him that he's so far away from her.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka does this to me often, but if i have the camera. i dont know how to stop the dive bombs at my head either  i feel your pain


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Teenage moments!


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

I can commiserate. I have a newly pierced ear from quite a savage and totally random attack yesterday.


----------

